

Fukushima: Your Days of Eating Pacific Ocean Fish Are Over - apphrase
http://www.trueactivist.com/fukushima-your-days-of-eating-pacific-ocean-fish-are-over/

======
a_bonobo
450 tons of water is a drop compared to the vast amount of water in the
pacific, so feel free to keep on eating fish.

As a sidenote: I've recently seen an increase in people submitting
overhyped/scaremongering/dodgy as hell posts like OP's, hopefully the mods
step in at some point.

~~~
daveid
450 tons of water _every day_ , for somewhere around 2 years? Is that still a
drop?

~~~
wmeddie
A quick calculation on Wolfram Alpha shows that it would be 292,000,000 L
Which would fill 116 Olympic-sized swimming pools.

~~~
ovi256
Thanks, I can totally visualize that arbitrary number of Olympic pools now!

~~~
a_bonobo
Wikipedia says:

>The volume of the Atlantic with its adjacent seas is 354,700,000 cubic
kilometers

1 cubic kilometer is 1 000 000 000 000 liters, so 354,700,000 cubic kilometers
is 354,700,000,000,000,000,000 l.

1 ton of water is 907 l water, and Fukushima leaks 450 tons a day, that's
408,150 l.

Divided and multiplied by 100 that's 1.3*10^(-13)%.

Keep in mind, as I said above, that this water itself is a dilution of
radioactivity.

------
rrjanbiah
[http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/fukushima.asp](http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/fukushima.asp)

------
eonil
Japan is obviously responsible to making their local disaster to world-wide
disaster.

